# Verzeichnis wird nicht richtig angezeigt.



## Yoschy69 (28. Januar 2018)

Hallo,
ich habe seit Kurzen ein Problem mit Linux? in mein home Verzeichnis wird nur mein Hauptordner richtig an gezeigt: /home/yoschy/
alle anderen werden nur mit: $ angezeigt? 
Ich melde mich mit verschiedenen Usern an, aber nur der yoschy geht Einwand frei.
Kann mir hier wer helfen?


----------



## Bratkartoffel (29. Januar 2018)

Hi,

poste mal bitte ein paar Screenshots oder Beispiele von folgenden Befehlen:
* ls
* ls -al

Grüsse,
BK


----------

